# Mud Lands



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Well mud land appears to closed due to a pipe line issue,hope it dont last long really liked the place.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Dude said on Facebook they will be open next weekend.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes I talked with Kris thats running the place, closed this weekend so they can bury the pipeline deeper, its only 2 to 3 ft under.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Heading Out next weekend!


----------

